# On a scale of 1-10, how would you rate Star Wars The Force Awakens?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

On a scale of 1-10, how would you rate Star Wars The Force Awakens?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Right at an 8 for me. Pretty fun flick.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I enjoyed it. I would've enjoyed it more if I didn't get that infamous spoiler a day before I saw it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I won't see it until it isn't popular anymore. That's how it works


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

On a technical level I'd rate it an 8, on an enjoyment level a 9.5. I'll give it a 9 overall.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I gave it a 7, depending on the next one I might raise it to a 9 but its over a year away.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I saw it the other night. Giving away no spoilers, I really enjoyed it and certainly a _vast_ improvement over the disappointing prequels, which never really felt like Star Wars films to me. This actually felt like Star Wars - or Star Wars as it should be, rather.

Enjoyment - 10/10
Plot - 7.5/10 (a couple of major holes are there, which surprised me)
Acting - 9/10 (Daisy Ridley is superb - really impressed with her)
Visuals - 9/10

Overall, a solid 8.5/10 I think. If the holes in the plot are explained in the next film, I'll happily notch that up to 9, maybe even 9.5/10. It's certainly a film I highly reccomend you see and as a huge fan of Star Wars (I practically grew up watching the original trilogy over and over again!), I was generally very happy with this film. Okay, there's one event which did upset me and don't agree that it should have happened, but meh...

I do have some concerns over episodes 8 and 9, due to certain events in this film. I think they might struggle to do them as successfully as this one, but I'll certainly watch them though!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5/10 I think.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

7 or 8.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

the main bad bloke was a moody teenager. I've seen harder kids down my local pub, complete let down, little *****.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

6/10. The production values were magnificent. Freaking unrivaled. The Bad Robot crew does good work: WOW. I generally liked the new characters too. The story, no so much though - seriously, WTF?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Abomination. DBGT of Star Wars.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

8/10, significantly better than 1, 2 & 3.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

a solid 1


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

9


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*if something's so popular*

I don't go near it

No pop songs.

No singer.

No mega over make-upper

I win.

No lottery ticket.

I like history.

I'll watch a movie I've never seen; on TV.
It keeps happening

Never pay for any movies. You'll see 'em when they surprise you. Don't waste your money. Don't 'ave to watch on day of release. Anytime. Anywhere

If you like something or not, you'll have no regrets


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

3/10


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

3. nothing special at all.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

How can most of you give it such a high rating? Disney ruined it and JJ Abrams. It had too much stupid humor and was just a remake of episode IV. Everyone on the IMDB reviews says the same thing.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I gave a rating of 6 but that might change once episode VIII comes around. If most of the questions people have about the story or the characters get an explanation then my rating will go up.

For instance if there's a decent explanation about Rey's force abilities, like the mind trick, then it will make _The Force Awakens_ a better experience when I see it again. If she had training when she was younger, or was being guided by Luke through the force it would make for a better story over "she just knows."

Check also: Captain Phasma, Luke's disappearance, Snoke's identity, Kylo Ren's strength in the force in relation to plot, R2's 'sleep mode'.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I was surprised by how much I liked it. I'd give it a 9


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ill give it a 7. I see what disney is trying to do there.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

It's probably between a 7 and an 8 to me. I picked 7.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

The plot felt too similar to ANH, other than that I really liked it.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

8.

**SPOILERS***

it was fun to watch, had a lot of good fan service, is led by two men of color and a woman. finn is an adorable cupcake. i love the chemistry between him and rey. i love the nagging question of who rey's parents are. i loved the force flashback and i love that finn was advertised to be the main jedi and then he winds up being practically useless with the lightsaber. i love the way rey discovered her force powers and i loved the character of kylo ren. i love making fun of kylo ren. i love that rey wasn't sexualized and she was capable and had character development and is basically amazing. i loved the moment when leia said "there's still good in him, i know it" cause it was a beautiful tribute and call back to padme, who was one of the best parts of the trilogies. i loved it when leia and rey met. the fight scenes were great. the humor was spot on.

however, it wasn't that original and rehashed a lot of old themes. the good thing about lucas was, even if he made terrible movies, he put a lot of originality and creativity in them and worldbuilding is his specialty. there's a reason you can get lost in his fantasies, even if his actual story isn't fantastic. it didn't explore new concepts, it named han solo's son ben, it separated han and leia, it separated han and the millenium falcon for a stupid reason, it was a little too fast to begin with and it took me a while to figure out what the crap was going on. snoke looks ridiculous. i'm glad jj abrams isn't involved with the next film.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

8/10. A few missed opportunities and the plot resembled A New Hope a lot. Hopefully in the newer episodes the directors will get a bit risky.


----------

